# maxima transmission problems?



## dem340 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a 95 maxima auto with 150k on it and i was driving on the interstate yesterday with the cruise on when all the sudden the cruise light starts flashing and i lost all power so i coasted to the side of the road and all gears dont work its like its in neutral and when i put it in park it grinds a lil bi. Also when i rev it in park itll show 1500 on the gauge and ill rev it even higher than that but the 
rpm gauge will just stay the same


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like an electrical problem. Check all the fuses; both inside the driver's side and in the engine compartment. If the fuses are OK, then perform an ECU code read-out for any possible fault codes that may be set.


----------

